# The naughty Swiss, and their camouflaged fortifications



## Weeto (Mar 21, 2012)

As i was out working in switzerland over Autumn i came across a couple of nifty camouflaged fortifications.

The first near Pierre du Moelle is certainly too large to be called a pillbox and is part of a chain of defences inside an area still used for excercises, only managed one camera phone pic. This position is well backed up by two visible emplaced artillery positions on surrounding mountain side. 






Secondly located at a high point of an Alpine meadow at Profendaz is this beauty.




Good Camouflage as an Alpine Hut












View into the valley from above the pillbox, just out of shot to the right is Lake Geneva




If anyone else has any info or even some more Swiss fortification pics feel free to add them on here.
Thanks as always


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 21, 2012)

Well spotted.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice one Weeto I do like disguised pillboxes.I read that there was one in parliament square disguised as WH Smith newspaper stall.


----------

